# Zukunft von SLI bei AMD



## Fips80 (27. November 2010)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen wie die Meinung der Community  über "SLI auf AMD Boards ind den nächsten Jahren" ist.
Ich würde es toll finden wenn AMD, SLI auf seinen Boards möglich machen würde.
Oder ist dies vieleicht aus Lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht so einfach?

Wie denkt ihr darüber? Oder weiß vieleich jemand mehr über dieses Thema?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2010)

Ich würde es generell begrüssen wenn Intel und AMD beide Hersteller auf ihren Boards nutzbar machen würden. Wobei es mir persönlich egal ist da ich eher die Singlekartenlösung bevorzuge


----------



## Master Shake (27. November 2010)

SLI wurde urspruenglich von nVidia nicht lizensiert, um SLI-Begeisterte zum Kauf von Boards mit nVidia Chipsatz zu zwingen. Heute muss man sich wohl fragen: Warum sollte AMD daran interessiert sein, der direkten Konkurrenz diese Option einzuraeumen? Man bietet ja eigene (ehemals ATI) Karten an, abgesehen davon haben nVidia Chipsaetze ja auch kein CF unterstuetzt. Dazu muss man leider sagen, dass NVidia unter dem folgenden Motto agiert: Nobody likes us, we don't care. Fazit: Intel wird gegen Bezahlung SLI zulassen, AMD wohl kaum. Trotzdem ist alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

AMD ist wohl nicht bereit, entsprechende Lizenzen zu bezahlen, wenn sie eh schon ein System anbieten, das mehrere Grafikkarten unterstützt.
Und es sieht auch nicht danach aus, dass Nvidia irgendwann mal neue Chipsätze entwickeln wird.


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

Ichj denk schon, dass Nvidia neue Chipsätze anbieten wird. spätestens dann, wenn die neuen PCIe 3.0 Bänke auf dem großteil der boards verfügbar ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Und warum sollten sie das machen?
Intel lizensiert SLI, die machen ihre eigenen Chipsätze und ob Nvidia für AMD Bretter Chipsätze entwickelt, würde ich eher nicht glauben.
Mich würde eher interessieren, wie sich die Sache mit dem Lucid Chip entwickelt, und obs da mal zu einer besseren Unterstützung in den Games kommt.


----------



## Pikus (27. November 2010)

Ich meine mit den eigenen chips ja auch die nForce-chips von nvidia. Oder hab ich da was verpasst, und die werden von intel gefertigt? 

Das mit den Lucid chips würde mich auch interessieren, da es ja doch ein sehr guter ansatz ist/war


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Für Intel boards gibts nur noch Intel Chipsätze und das bleibt auch so, denn Nvidia Chipsätze werden ja nicht mehr benötigt, denn Intel hat ja die Lizenz von Nvidia um ihre Chipsätze mit SLI auszustatten.
Und ob Nvidia noch mal neue Chipsätze für AMD Bretter entwickeln wird, weiß ich nicht, eher nicht.

Öhm, da alle Intel Chipsätze auch CF können, bezahlt Intel denn Lizenz an AMD dafür, oder wie ist das?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. November 2010)

AMD hat CF freigegeben.

Auf der anderen Seite - CF wie SLI taugen nur bei extrem schnellen CPUs und vollen Lanes, d.h. Core i7-CPUs samt X58 oder P55 mit Zusatz-Lanes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Aber trotzdem limitiert die CPU, wenn du zwei GTX 580 oder zwei 5870 reinbaust, egal ob AMD oder Intel.


----------



## Fips80 (27. November 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD hat CF freigegeben.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite - CF wie SLI taugen nur bei extrem schnellen CPUs und vollen Lanes, d.h. Core i7-CPUs samt X58 oder P55 mit Zusatz-Lanes.



Soll das heisen das AMD CPUs grundsätzlich nicht für CF und SLI taugen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Nö, das soll heißen, dass du die CPU bis zur Grenze übertakten musst, damit sich zwei Grafikarten überhaupt bezahlt machen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. November 2010)

Das interessiert aber die meisten die SLI oder Crossfire einsetzen nicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Ich hab das ja bei mir selbst gemerkt.
Mit zwei GTX 470 (sofern ich die aufm Crosshair zum Laufen bekommen habe ), begrenzt der 1090T die Entfaltung, man muss ihn übertakten, dadurch steigen die Frames im Game an.
Ist aber beim i7 nicht anders, auch der muss übertaktet werden, damit die zwei Karten ausgefahren werden können (oder man macht Downsampling, bzw. spielt in 3600 Pixel oder so, dann knicken auch drei GTX 470 weg, hab ich aber nie ausprobiert).
Zwei GTX 580 haben noch mehr Leistung, da klappt dann auch ein Gulftown weg, trotz Übertaktung.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. November 2010)

Selbiges kannst du aber auch schon im Einzelbetrieb der Grakas feststellen! Selbst meiner GTX 280 entlocke ich mehr Frames, wenn ich meinen Q9650 übertakte. Das sollte jetzt nicht wirklich ein Argument gegen SLI oder Crossfire sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Das liegt dann aber eher daran, dass du vereinzelnt ein Game hast, das keine hohen Ansprüche an die Grafikkarte hat und daher in die CPU Bremse läuft.
Aber ob du dann nun 120 oder 140 Frames hast, ist völlig egal.

Wenn du jedoch ein CF/SLI System kaufst und dann auch nur 140 Frames hast, weil die CPU ständig limitiert, was hat denn das CF/SLI System für einen Sinn?
Weil du Crysis statt mit 40 Frames mit 55 spielen kannst, da dort die einzelne Grafikkarte limitiert?


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. November 2010)

Naja, wenn du dann die Qualitätseinstellungen des Games erhöhst und trotzdem noch 140 fps hast ist der Sinn wieder gegeben, zumindest bei Games die von mehreren Grakas profitieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Tja und wenn du dann die CPU auf 4GHz hochtaktest und dann 220 Frames hast, dann stellst sich die Frage, wieso man zwei Karten hat, denn Frames trotz Bildoptimierung hast du auch, wenn du eine schnelle Single GPU drin hast.
Ich hab jedenfalls kein Game, das meine Grafikkarte in die Knie treibt. 
Und wenn ich die letzten Games so angucken, also Call of Duty oder Need for Speed, die nette Konsolenportierungen sind, in DX9, dann fragt man sich schon, wozu man überhaupt zwei Grafikkarten haben soll.


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. November 2010)

> Ich hab jedenfalls kein Game, das meine Grafikkarte in die Knie treibt.



Was du hast dir Crysis nicht gekauft? 

Zwei Grakas braucht man nicht, man hat sie oder nicht!  Denn es gibt Leute die wollen nicht die teuerste Graka kaufen, wenn sie die bessere Leistung auch billiger mit zweien erreichen können (gilt natürlich nur bei Games die das unterstützen) und die 5-15 fps Verlust bei den non-multible Games die du dann hast, bei so einer Lösung (mal abgesehen von Stromverbrauch), sind denke ich auch zu verschmerzen. Warum hast du dir eigentlich zwei Grakas geholt für deinen Gaming-PC?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Was du hast dir Crysis nicht gekauft?


 
Doch, aber da ich nicht mir 16 facher Kantenglättung oder so spiele, habe ich 70 Frames in Crysis. 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Warum hast du dir eigentlich zwei Grakas geholt für deinen Gaming-PC?


 
Hab ich doch gar nicht, ich hatte eine GTX 470 und dann hab ich für einen Freund einen Rechner zusammengebaut, der auch eine GTX 470 gekauft hatte (die AMP von Zotac, ich hatte da noch eine Refernz 470).
Seine war super leise (obwohl meine jetzt nicht wirklich laut war, aber der Unterschied war vorhanden) und da hab ich halt mal SLI gemacht, mit seinem 1156 Brett gings nicht (nur 4 Lanes aufm zweiten Anschluss), daher hab ich mich Schlau gemacht wegen SLI hack aufm AMD Brett und hab sie auch zum Laufen bekommen (mehr oder weniger).
Dann hab ich die Referenz 470 verkauft, weil ich auch eine AMP haben wollte. 
Hab mir aber die 480er AMP gekauft.


----------



## Fips80 (27. November 2010)

So nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema

Wie wird es denn jetzt mit SLI zb. bei AM3+ Platinen, oder noch später ausschauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. November 2010)

Wurde doch schon gesagt, da wird von Nvidia nichts mehr kommen.
Wenn du unbedingt SLI machen willst, dann wirst du wohl bei Intel Sockel 2011 kaufen müssen, denn auch 1155 bietet keine 2x 16 Lanes an (wenn überhaupt, dann nur gegen hohen Aufpreis).
Und wer weiß, was der neue Sockel von Intel nachher kosten wird und was die CPUs dafür, das wird kein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2010)

Fips80 schrieb:


> Ich würde es toll finden wenn AMD, SLI auf seinen Boards möglich machen würde.



Seitens AMDs sollte SLI auf allen Boards möglich sein, in denen man zwei SLI-taugliche Grafikkarten montieren kann.
Was fehlt, ist ein Nvidia-Treiber, der SLI auf AMD-Platinen nicht sperrt.




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite - CF wie SLI taugen nur bei extrem schnellen CPUs und vollen Lanes, d.h. Core i7-CPUs samt X58 oder P55 mit Zusatz-Lanes.



Alles eine Frage von Auflösung und Einstellung. Die aktuellen Phenoms haben genug Leistung, um den CPU-Hunger quasi jeden Spiels zu erfüllen. Eine GTX580 hat aber nicht genug Leistung für 3x1600x2560 in 3D mit x4 SGSSAA.

(ob das jemand braucht, wäre ein anderes Thema - aber die Frage gilt dann auch für X58 und weiterhin-nur-16-Lanes-zum-System-P55-Platinen. Was Chipsätze angeht ist AMD sehr gut aufgestellt und die CPU Leistung ist auch kein Hinderniss)


----------

